# show us ya dead on road stuff thread



## Guest (Dec 13, 2010)

ok I'll start with a sandy


----------



## RoryBreaker (Dec 13, 2010)

mmmm nice , here's last night's effort , within an hour of Brisbane


View attachment 176393
View attachment 176395
View attachment 176394
View attachment 176396


----------



## MatE (Dec 13, 2010)

Man your a morbid sort of fella lol.


----------



## 1issie (Dec 13, 2010)

Farma,there was a thread about this,at the start of this year i think,called the roadkill thread.Heaps of photos of roadkill,BUT a new one will show more rather than people lookin for that thread lol.Dead Pythons look gross as!!!


----------



## XKiller (Dec 13, 2010)

Road kill, least something made use of it.




Shane


----------



## Nephrurus (Dec 13, 2010)

Excellent photo Shane.


----------



## Fuscus (Dec 13, 2010)

another frog with a thing for RK


----------



## snakeluvver (Dec 13, 2010)

Well this thread is... interesting :?


----------



## Asharee133 (Dec 13, 2010)

necrophilliac frogs. how cool! o.o


----------



## D3pro (Dec 13, 2010)

those frogs must be related to Guag Mire "gigidi"


----------



## nicman72 (Dec 13, 2010)

Two once-beautiful animals from around Chinchilla...


----------



## dreamkiller (Dec 13, 2010)

red belly at levuka (northern nsw) . . . we didnt do it . . . . just had to finish the job :-(


----------



## Defective (Dec 13, 2010)

how do you mean? put it out is misery?


----------



## Pike01 (Dec 13, 2010)

heres a few


----------



## Pike01 (Dec 13, 2010)

a few more


----------



## cadwallader (Dec 13, 2010)

so sad that kangaroo got smashed... but i guess they all did


----------



## Sel (Dec 13, 2010)

Geez some of thos are pretty horrible..




cadwallader said:


> so sad that kangaroo got smashed... but i guess they all did



You should live in the country, dead kangaroos on the road every 100 metres ..they never learn..but the difference is, alot of reptiles get hit deliberately..Kangaroos are just stupid and jump in front of cars.


----------



## Pike01 (Dec 13, 2010)

+1 lol


----------



## maanz641 (Dec 13, 2010)

not realy what we wanna see on here


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 13, 2010)

maanz641 said:


> not realy what we wanna see on here



Why not?











And this one was so dead it was on a road sign!





And a weird one


----------



## Dougs (Dec 13, 2010)

here's a couple.


----------



## giggle (Dec 13, 2010)

Pike1.. how did you manage to find all of THE most disturbing roadkill of all? Some of those lizards with the smashed heads... and the kangaroo in that position... they are pretty disturbing :/


----------



## Australis (Dec 13, 2010)

Some favorites:


----------



## maanz641 (Dec 13, 2010)

waruikazi said:


> Why not
> call me weared but i like to see them alive ,not dead on the road


----------



## junglecarpet (Dec 13, 2010)

This is a terrible thread!


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 14, 2010)

maanz641 said:


> call me weared but i like to see them alive ,not dead on the road



Not really what you want to see, that's fair. 

I don't necesarily see it that badly, i would rather they weren't killed through our (human) actions though. The animals usually go back into the food chain, so they have been cut down early but they are still doing what they were eventually going to do anyway. They also make for an easier and safer subjects to look at and photograph, it is much easier get a close up look of a gwardar when it is dead than when it is alive! It's also good for amateur herpers to get an idea of where different species are found within their range. For example i was finding alot of DOR whip snakes on a certain stretch of road, why was i finding them there and not in other places? I found what was unique about that area, went and found that uniqueness in another area and i started finding more whip snakes. 

Yes it's horrible, but it is always going to happen. We might aswell put it to use.


----------



## Sel (Dec 14, 2010)

Dont look at the thread..nothing wrong with it.. it clearly says what is inside..so dont open it maybe


----------



## Thyla (Dec 14, 2010)

Golden-crowned snake


----------



## junglecarpet (Dec 14, 2010)

I didnt look at any pictures, I simply scrolled right down to the end and posted my thoughts...


----------



## 1issie (Dec 14, 2010)

OMG!!!! is that a living albino wild bluetounge,its alive if it was dead its head woundn't be up,but the bad injurys it woundn't have suvived than again it might of had a chance


----------



## jinin (Dec 14, 2010)

waruikazi said:


> And a weird one



W*F is that? I wish i got a pic of that Road Kill Camel, it was huge!


----------



## snakeluvver (Dec 14, 2010)

waruikazi said:


> And a weird one


What the heck is that?


----------



## DanTheMan (Dec 14, 2010)

Probably the most interesting roadkill I've found


----------



## 1issie (Dec 14, 2010)

Its a Flying fox,very common aroud tropical areas


----------



## snakeluvver (Dec 14, 2010)

Eugh. I never new dead flying foxes were so... Ugly.


----------



## 1issie (Dec 14, 2010)

They are VERY ugly


----------



## cadwallader (Dec 14, 2010)

i think he is rather cute... for a bat anyway.


----------



## Nighthawk (Dec 14, 2010)

snakeluvver said:


> What the heck is that?



El Chupacabra lol


----------



## Nighthawk (Dec 14, 2010)

I don't think this thread is so bad, in actual fact as well as wairukazi's good points I should think it would raise a little awareness to keep an eye out while driving. Yeah, accidents happen and some are unavoidable but a fair few could be attributed to simply not keeping a proper eye on the road.


----------



## Braidotti (Dec 14, 2010)

snakeluvver said:


> What the heck is that?



I think its a flying fox


----------



## steppo94 (Dec 14, 2010)

Went to go pick this guy up off the road while he was still alive but some a-hole drove over him before i could reach him


----------



## 1issie (Dec 14, 2010)

Nawwww poor turtle ,we saved one that was on the road and he stunk big time!!


----------



## sarah_m (Dec 14, 2010)

steppo94 said:


> Went to go pick this guy up off the road while he was still alive but some a-hole drove over him before i could reach him
> 
> QUOTE]
> Same thing happened to me while trying to save a baby bird. Some people are unbelievable!!!!


----------



## chickensnake (Dec 14, 2010)

Lol that flying fox looks like my jack russel when the other dog trys to get the ball off him ROFL!


----------



## 1issie (Dec 14, 2010)

chickensnake said:


> Lol that flying fox looks like my jack russel when the other dog trys to get the ball off him ROFL!



Lmao


----------



## Kurama (Dec 14, 2010)

Eb.


----------



## 1issie (Dec 14, 2010)

Poor brown


----------



## XKiller (Dec 14, 2010)

A few more dead reptile's.
Spencers monitor. 






Black headed python.





QLD frilled neck lizard, was fluro yellow shame my camera washed it out.





To those disturbed/anoyed at this thread, wouldent it make sence not to look at it than post boring uninformative dribble complaining? afterall the title is "show us ya dead on road stuff thread"

Shane


----------



## zulu (Dec 14, 2010)

This is a very good thread,shows how may great animals are killed on the roads,thanks everyone for posting your pics.


----------



## sarah_m (Dec 14, 2010)

Water python, Daintree River 2009


----------



## snakeluvver (Dec 14, 2010)

Lovely. Guts :?


----------



## snakeluvver (Dec 14, 2010)

chickensnake said:


> Lol that flying fox looks like my jack russel when the other dog trys to get the ball off him ROFL!


 
It looks like my mum before shes had her coffee :lol:


----------



## -Matt- (Dec 14, 2010)

Here's a few


----------



## 1issie (Dec 14, 2010)

Greenx you pics from you post with the frilly didn't work


----------



## 1issie (Dec 14, 2010)

They work


----------



## beeman (Dec 14, 2010)

1issie said:


> OMG!!!! is that a living albino wild bluetounge,its alive if it was dead its head woundn't be up,but the bad injurys it woundn't have suvived than again it might of had a chance



Hey young one, that is a Centralian Bluie not an albino


----------



## hurcorh (Dec 14, 2010)

can i ask why you guys take so many photos of them?


----------



## kupper (Dec 14, 2010)

-matt- said:


> here's a few


 


pig or camel ?


----------



## borntobnude (Dec 14, 2010)

just about to head off on a big trip through nsw sa and vic and the kids and i hope we dont see too much of this stuff


----------



## jinin (Dec 14, 2010)

Looks like a cow to me...


----------



## -Matt- (Dec 14, 2010)

borntobnude said:


> just about to head off on a big trip through nsw sa and vic and the kids and i hope we dont see too much of this stuff



You will see more of this then anything else unfortunatly.

Kupper it's a bloated cow.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2010)

welcome back Matt


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 14, 2010)

hurcorh said:


> can i ask why you guys take so many photos of them?



To prove you've seen it and sometimes cause it's funny.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2010)

waruikazi said:


> To prove you've seen it and sometimes cause it's funny.


..


----------



## Sel (Dec 14, 2010)

Say it!!


----------



## -Matt- (Dec 14, 2010)

Farma said:


> welcome back Matt



Cheers mate, some pics of the trip on fb if your interested.


----------



## Dark_Morelia (Dec 14, 2010)

Fascinating thread, I often find roadkill interesting and informative, if disappointing.
That cow though... :shock:

Here's a few I've found...


----------



## RoryBreaker (Dec 15, 2010)

I agree , facinating thread Farma !

The el chupacabra comment was a classic...:lol:

Here's a few more..

View attachment 176925
View attachment 176923
View attachment 176924


----------



## dreamkiller (Dec 16, 2010)

couple from road trip to chillagoe (west of cairns)


----------



## 1issie (Dec 16, 2010)

beeman said:


> Hey young one, that is a Centralian Bluie not an albino


 
Sorry,its kinda cofusing


----------



## 1issie (Dec 16, 2010)

Lovely...


----------



## nagini-baby (Dec 16, 2010)

hey dreamkiller is the second one a dog?or a really ugly pig ? or what is it??


----------



## 1issie (Dec 16, 2010)

Its a pig,i looked closer!!!


----------



## nagini-baby (Dec 16, 2010)

o yea lol its kinda distracting when its half eated.. interesting tho


----------



## 1issie (Dec 16, 2010)

Yea interesting to look at


----------



## Laghairt (Dec 16, 2010)

It's a shame so many of them seem to have been gravid females


----------



## CarpetPythons.com.au (Dec 16, 2010)

These photos should really be made into a lifesize poster and hung outside each of the major government protection agencies! It might wake them up to our low impact hobby!


----------



## dreamkiller (Dec 16, 2010)

really really ugly pig. was a fair size too. no idea what other furry one is tho.


----------



## dossy (Dec 17, 2010)

cadwallader said:


> so sad that kangaroo got smashed... but i guess they all did



i kind of feel sorry for the car that hit it
i saw a westen red male get hit by a road train, it disaperd into the engin bay so the trucky got out to look at the damage and when he opened the engin bay the roo got up and hoped off (i assume id died just off the road)


----------



## gillsy (Dec 17, 2010)

You'd be suprised, how many are not hit by cars.

They're all hit by road trains, which don't even end up with a dint.


----------



## jinin (Dec 18, 2010)

Nullabor....Dead kangas every 5m.


----------



## python_boy (Dec 18, 2010)

***? why wud you wanna post a thread of this? tell you realy like herps><


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2010)

yes python_boy clearly I cant stand them!


----------



## -Matt- (Dec 18, 2010)

python_boy said:


> ***? why wud you wanna post a thread of this? tell you realy like herps><



If you actually think about it the people that have posted pictures in here are the ones that actually get out to appreciate herps in their natural environment....instead of keeping them in wooden boxes in their homes and calling themselves 'herpers' when they wouldn't have a clue or even care about seeing these animals in the wild!


----------



## python_boy (Dec 18, 2010)

Wait are you saying i dont appreciate herps min the wild? or that i only like them i cages? because that is totally all not true. i go for like 1-3hours bush or forest walks whenever i can to go and find them. i prefer to se the in the wild. they look happy


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 18, 2010)

python_boy said:


> ***? why wud you wanna post a thread of this? tell you realy like herps><



OMG i freakin hate them... disgusting scaley creatures. I heard they chase you and get all bitey on you. ><


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2010)

refer to post #63 it answers your original question


----------



## python_boy (Dec 18, 2010)

OMG i freakin hate them... disgusting scaley creatures. I heard they chase you and get all bitey on you. ><*waruikzi*

yer but that is only i you try to chase them catch them or evan touch them if you leve them there all good.


----------



## -Matt- (Dec 18, 2010)

Dead reptiles are all part of herping or even just driving on a road anywhere.

Heres another one for you...


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 18, 2010)

python_boy said:


> OMG i freakin hate them... disgusting scaley creatures. I heard they chase you and get all bitey on you. ><*waruikzi*
> 
> yer but that is only i you try to chase them catch them or evan touch them if you leve them there all good.



Na'ah my uncle said he got chased by a taipan when he wasn't even doing anything.

A dog took to this one.


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Dec 19, 2010)

waruikazi said:


> A dog took to this one.


ahh the dog...*sound of gun being loaded*
now where was this again?? :lol:



python_boy, you should stop crying over spilt milk, or in this case, D.O.R reptiles, they are already dead, and we may as well take a picture, you never know when some sick and disgusting dead reptile pictures will come in handly :shock:
the goverment really needs to do something about our roads, animals are slaughtered in their thousands everyday....especially reptiles who are enjoying the radiant heat when BANG the lights go out..
i reckon the goverment should line EVERY road in australia with some sort of concrete barrier or fence....this would also help with car crashes.....my 2 cents


----------



## jesskie (Dec 20, 2010)

Nasty pics, all those poor buggers, but its a great thread keep posting


----------



## gillsy (Dec 20, 2010)

lizardboii said:


> i reckon the goverment should line EVERY road in australia with some sort of concrete barrier or fence....this would also help with car crashes.....my 2 cents




You got a spare few billion $.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Dec 20, 2010)

> i reckon the goverment should line EVERY road in australia with some sort of concrete barrier or fence....this would also help with car crashes.....my 2 cents



...wouldn't that cause more crashes. I hate it when my car goes head first into a concrete barrier...


----------



## Bushfire (Dec 20, 2010)

and to think the re-discovery of the Pygmy Blue tongue is accredited to some amateur herper stopping to look at a dead on road Eastern Brown. Im glad that person wasnt an armchair herper.


----------



## lizardman59 (Dec 20, 2010)

he wasnt a amateur im pretty sure ............ i thought he was a dedicated herpetologist who was interested in the lump on the eastern brown so decided to open it up and he found it


----------



## Bushfire (Dec 20, 2010)

Well he was reported as one at the time, but the message still stands he who does not seek shall not find anything


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 20, 2010)

Bushfire said:


> Well he was reported as one at the time, but the message still stands he who does not seek shall not find anything



Road kill birds have been used to prove that some species aren't extinct.


----------



## barbed_wire_dove (Dec 21, 2010)

Just for those of you that really love your roadkill:
Wild Discovery Guides launches Roadkill Calendar 2011



And ofcourse, why waste?:
Amazon.com: The Original Road Kill Cookbook (9780898152005): Buck Peterson, J. Angus Mclean: Books



... Naa, it is sad to see so many.
People cause so much damage.


----------



## Banjo (Dec 21, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Probably the most interesting roadkill I've found



Hey guys excuse my ignorance, but is this a spotted black snake (Pseudechis guttatas)?
I have found this thread quite interesting, not that I like seeing such wondwerful animals killed, but like has been mentioned earlier it is a cycle.


----------



## sarah_m (Dec 21, 2010)

I think it is a collett's snake _Pseudechis colletti_


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2010)

yes sarah_m is right its a colletts


----------



## Pythons Rule (Dec 21, 2010)

Nighthawk said:


> El Chupacabra lol


 
+1 was going say that too lol


----------



## Banjo (Dec 21, 2010)

Thanks Farma and sarah_m.


----------



## grizz (Dec 21, 2010)

Not quite dead when I found her, dropped an egg also so am attempting to incubate... should be interesting.


----------



## Torah (Dec 21, 2010)

greenrx7 said:


> Road kill, least something made use of it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nawwwww thats horrible ! that probably his best mate !


----------



## Jeannine (Dec 22, 2010)

between Broken Hill and Menindee Lakes

also where possible and safe to do so i get hubby to stop the car and remove the slow moving blue tongues to prevent them from being hit and sometimes to chase off the faster Bearded Dragons, at least we try to save as many as we possibly can 






there were also a lot of Bearded Dragons, Blue tongues and other things on the road, removed this one or it would have been road kill as well, got a nice little 'hiss' for my efforts, ungrateful sod lol, removed quite a few of them too


----------



## Jeabou (Dec 22, 2010)

Jeannine said:


> between Broken Hill and Menindee Lakes
> 
> also where possible and safe to do so i get hubby to stop the car and remove the slow moving blue tongues to prevent them from being hit and sometimes to chase off the faster Bearded Dragons, at least we try to save as many as we possibly can
> 
> ...



I remember seeing a doco with these guys, they pair for life and even if one of them becomes roadkill the other stays by its side mourning.


----------



## Jeannine (Dec 23, 2010)

*yep i have heard the same thing and have encountered many pairs on the road, quick check for ticks, removal if i find any and then i have moved them off 

they are like a train with the male following closely, almost ran over two one day, lucky hubby lined the car up so it went right over the top of them and lucky they were moving in a single line in the direction we were going and not across the road **

so not only do you have to dodge one bluff but two * *:lol:

sometimes we have had people stop and im often asked 'arent you scared of them' i just say NO they are all bluff *


----------



## nicman72 (Dec 23, 2010)

This little thing must've been hurtling along...

As for all the road-kill, the way I now look at it is for whatever is dead on the road, there must be exponentially more of the same living in the area. Still hate seeing a death occur in front of me though...

And as Gordo says, it's all straight back into the food chain.

Nic


----------



## grizz (Dec 23, 2010)

*Australian Coral Snake (Brachyurophis australis)*

Found this bloke around midday today, first I have seen. Almost positive he was hit within the last hour or so.


----------



## jamesn48 (Dec 23, 2010)

At least if your seeing lots of roadkill there are a lot of animals around, Still sad to see people delibratly swerving into snakes though. Also whenever i go out to the SA riverland there shinglebacks all over the road, but amazingly haven't seen a dead one yet.


----------



## Jeabou (Dec 24, 2010)

grizz said:


> Found this bloke around midday today, first I have seen. Almost positive he was hit within the last hour or so.


 
Looks like a fatty blind snake. But I don't think it's actually a blind snake.


----------



## kupper (Dec 24, 2010)

Jeabou said:


> Looks like a fatty blind snake. But I don't think it's actually a blind snake.


 
it looks like a coral snake to me


----------



## Jeabou (Dec 25, 2010)

kupper said:


> it looks like a coral snake to me


 
Only closer inspection in Wilson and Swan, looks like it may be a Southern Shovel-nosed Snake - _Brachyurophis semifasciatus_

However, it depends on where OP took the photo, as they don't seem to have range in NSW. Dunno.


----------



## DanTheMan (Dec 27, 2010)

Another roadkill found in western Qld I would have loved to find alive, orange P. guttata


----------



## eipper (Dec 27, 2010)

Kupper is right it is Brachyurophis australis...Australian Coral Snake


----------



## RoryBreaker (Dec 31, 2010)

This used to be a large turtle.


View attachment 179573
View attachment 179572


Cheers,


----------



## garthy (Dec 31, 2010)

sarah_m said:


> steppo94 said:
> 
> 
> > Went to go pick this guy up off the road while he was still alive but some a-hole drove over him before i could reach him
> ...


----------



## RoryBreaker (Jan 2, 2011)

a few more from today..

View attachment 179732
View attachment 179733


----------



## NATHAN93 (Jan 2, 2011)

to many
way to many


----------



## ozzieimages (Jan 2, 2011)

What type of* ****er* would want to see photo's of dead, mangled reptiles, these are the creatures we love, I can't believe the number of people who have posted pics and commented on this, poor things. I know the reality is it happens all too often, but I am sure we don't need photos posted of bloody, crushed, and torn to pieces reptiles just for a laugh..

Why doesn't someone start a new thread, photo's of Australian Soldiers who have been blown up, shot, limbs missing, blood everywhere..It's the same thing...


----------



## TahneeMaree (Jan 2, 2011)

Whoa, hit a spot there... 
For a laugh? Do you think people are LAUGHING at this thread? This isn't a nice thread I'll admit, but it is bringing home the harsh reality of just how many reptiles are killed on our roads. It's no different to the animal rescue programs on TV. If you don't like the thread, don't view it.

I personally believe that this is a good thread, you can tell someone how many reptiles are killed on the roads, either by reptile haters or by accident, but showing the evidence always hits harder. We have signs that warn for Roos, Koalas and even ducks, but I have not seen one sign warning of any reptiles possibly being on the road.


----------



## Fantazmic (Jan 2, 2011)

I've just been through the first page....this thread is soo terribly sad.
Although on a lighter note about 10 years ago travelling to Sydney on the hume I got my kids to look out the window and count all the road kill as we drove along...we counted 75 dead animals on the road just on the first leg Melbourne to Sydney.........Having seen these pics Im glad I didnt get out of the car to look.

Elizabeth


----------



## waruikazi (Jan 3, 2011)

ozzieimages said:


> What type of* ****er* would want to see photo's of dead, mangled reptiles, these are the creatures we love, I can't believe the number of people who have posted pics and commented on this, poor things. I know the reality is it happens all too often, but I am sure we don't need photos posted of bloody, crushed, and torn to pieces reptiles just for a laugh..
> 
> Why doesn't someone start a new thread, photo's of Australian Soldiers who have been blown up, shot, limbs missing, blood everywhere..It's the same thing...



Are you seriously comparing our soldiers to roadkill? Get back in your box.


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 3, 2011)

ozzieimages said:


> What type of* ****er* would want to see photo's of dead, mangled reptiles, these are the creatures we love, I can't believe the number of people who have posted pics and commented on this, poor things. I know the reality is it happens all too often, but I am sure we don't need photos posted of bloody, crushed, and torn to pieces reptiles just for a laugh..
> 
> Why doesn't someone start a new thread, photo's of Australian Soldiers who have been blown up, shot, limbs missing, blood everywhere..It's the same thing...


 

Haha, the only thing in here that people are getting a laugh from is people making comments like the one you just made. Dead australian soldiers are the same as a dead snake? Interesting views you have...


----------



## eipper (Jan 3, 2011)

Barry,

While I can understand your point, the fact remains that DOR wildlife provide plenty of information to the right person, wild diets, DNA collection, clutch/litter sizes, time of year active, time of year with regards to reproductive status etc. Photographs while they can be graphic can serve as a message to other people to slow down on the roads and in addition provide locality and habitat data. As this forum is means of disseminating information about reptiles it certainly does belong here, but could be construed as being morbid and even bordering disturbing.

To others,

As for the comments at Barry......he is not an armchair herper, he is both learning and enthusiastic two qualities we should embrace as opposed to shun.

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2011)

I started this thread knowing alot of people would not agree with or understand the contents
but i dont want to turn it into a thread of usless name calling 
if ozzieimages doesnt agree with the thread thats fine its his opinion and he is entitled to his opinion but lets not get too carried away with attacking his point of veiw, or ours for that matter, if you dont like what you see just dont look at it, its that simple!


----------



## shortstuff61 (Jan 3, 2011)

TahneeMaree said:


> We have signs that warn for Roos, Koalas and even ducks, but I have not seen one sign warning of any reptiles possibly being on the road.



Fair point. I haven't seen any either. Something should be done about that.


----------



## gillsy (Jan 3, 2011)

People have extended ranges of animals from road kill, found species that were thought to be extint.

We found a glebopalma, and we were as excited by finding a dead one as we were a live one... you know how hard they are to find. All these people who are against this thread go look at pretty little mice that you keep in the freezer to feed your animals.


----------



## Sleazy.P.Martini (Jan 3, 2011)

ozzieimages said:


> Why doesn't someone start a new thread, photo's of Australian Soldiers who have been blown up, shot, limbs missing, blood everywhere..It's the same thing...


 
No mate. I dont think you have any idea how offensive what you just said is to someone like me. How dare you compare us to animals, how dare you reduce the sacrifices we make, the sacrifices our familes and friends make, to dead animals one the road. As hinchy would say, shame shame shame

---------- Post added 03-Jan-11 at 06:45 PM ----------

Also, the thread is VERY clearly named, if you dont like it, dont look at it


----------



## RoryBreaker (Jan 3, 2011)

Wivenhoe Dam locale Sand Monitor

View attachment 179960


Cheers,


----------



## Colin (Jan 4, 2011)

Farma said:


> I started this thread knowing alot of people would not agree with or understand the contents
> but i dont want to turn it into a thread of usless name calling
> if ozzieimages doesnt agree with the thread thats fine its his opinion and he is entitled to his opinion but lets not get too carried away with attacking his point of veiw, or ours for that matter, if you dont like what you see just dont look at it, its that simple!


 
agreed.. lets keep this thread on topic please people.. thank you


----------



## RoryBreaker (Jan 4, 2011)

Eastern Brown , Haigslea SE QLD

View attachment 180099


Cheers,


----------



## sarah_m (Jan 5, 2011)

Tree Snake, Cape Tribulation


----------



## RoryBreaker (Jan 10, 2011)

Saw a bit of dead stuff while checking out the record flooding in the Brisbane valley near Wivenhoe dam . Little traffic , pouring rain , roads closed but still heaps.


View attachment 181254
View attachment 181256
View attachment 181257
View attachment 181255


Cheers,


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 14, 2011)

It may be dead but still a very nice and exciting find! Sunshine Coast tiger snake.

Crappy phone quality pic..


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## tropicbreeze (Feb 3, 2011)

Poor Ollie missed his timing trying to cross the road.


----------



## danieloflat (Mar 13, 2011)

Saw this poor fella when i went for a walk along the tracks with my mate, its a blotched bluey.


----------



## wheatus (Mar 13, 2011)

Didn't get photos but on a bike ride had a big day found a fresh red naped snake, large brown, 2red bellies and 1/2 a kangaroo (smelt real bad) on the roadside all in a 5km stretch


----------



## danieloflat (Mar 13, 2011)

shoulda photographed them and contributed


----------



## McGrimmis (Mar 16, 2011)

A Coastal Carpet Python starving to death. It is the worse case of starvation I've seen. I think it was run over by a motorbike or similar and hadn't died from it injuries. The worse thing was knowing it probably took a few months to get in such bad condition while it dragged its necrotic lower half around.


----------



## XKiller (Mar 16, 2011)

McGrimmis have you got any full body pics of that snake?
Afew more DOR reptiles.
V.Gouldii






V.Varius





V.varius, bells.





Pseudechis australis



acupple 

Pseudechis guttatus















Pseudechis porphyriacus





and a beardie and bluey









And i think thats enough for today.

Shane


----------



## McGrimmis (Mar 16, 2011)

GreenRx7, unfortunately I don't have any full body shots. I Wish I had. It was probably 5 years ago and I still refer to it as an example of a 1 out of 10 for body condition. The snake was probably 7 feet long and had a good size head.


----------



## ezekiel86 (Mar 16, 2011)

Wat the....


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 16, 2011)

ezekiel86 said:


> Wat the....



This is all the stuff left in Bear Grylls' wake when he was filming in Australia.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2011)

hahahahaha


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 16, 2011)

Little Marsh snake


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 16, 2011)

Grey Snake




Brigalow Woma


----------



## smigga (Mar 17, 2011)

found this at my local park




baby EB??


----------



## alialiali (Apr 1, 2011)

i have personally never eaten snake but i have eaten roadkill rock wallaby i thought shouldnt let it go to waste it was really nice.
anyone ever eaten roadkill reptile?
i might give it a go next time i see one unfortunately i see a few where i live


----------



## XKiller (Apr 27, 2011)

DOR Brigalow woma


----------



## Chris1 (Apr 27, 2011)

dammit, if id known this thread was still alive and well i would have turned around to take a pic of the dead cat on the road on monday!!!

made my day when i realised it was cat not possum!!


----------



## her_xr6t (Apr 27, 2011)

i dont feel very well :-0


----------



## browny (May 2, 2011)

Im so glad when the missus and I drove from Perth to VIC (via NSW) we actually saw only a handful of roo's and even less reptile's, we expected alot more roadkill and thankfully were infact given rather clean roads, guess it was the hottest time of year tho so lessens the chances a little no doubt.

worst part is knowing there is so much more than these pic's and don't get me started on anyone who steers towards anything grrrrr


----------



## gillsy (May 3, 2011)

browny said:


> Im so glad when the missus and I drove from Perth to VIC (via NSW) we actually saw only a handful of roo's and even less reptile's, we expected alot more roadkill and thankfully were infact given rather clean roads, guess it was the hottest time of year tho so lessens the chances a little no doubt.
> 
> worst part is knowing there is so much more than these pic's and don't get me started on anyone who steers towards anything grrrrr


 
I really don't think as many people steer towards reptiles as people make out, In the last 3 herping trips I've hit or had very close encounters (to the put of almost dieing to avoid) at least 8 different reptiles from goannas to snakes, and that's while i have been looking for them. People who have untrained eyes for reptiles most of the time wouldn't even see the snake until they were almost over the top of them. And they're not going to endager their lives by avoiding them, like I would (and believe me it's freaking scary hitting gravel on the side of the road at 110km an hour).

So we shouldn't assume people diliberately swerve to him reptiles, because I know sweaving at the speeds to avoid them almost kills us every time, I don't think someone would do the opp to diliberate hit something. Not saying it doesn't happen but I dont' think it happens at the degree everyone states.


----------



## waruikazi (May 3, 2011)

gillsy said:


> I really don't think as many people steer towards reptiles as people make out, In the last 3 herping trips I've hit or had very close encounters (to the put of almost dieing to avoid) at least 8 different reptiles from goannas to snakes, and that's while i have been looking for them. People who have untrained eyes for reptiles most of the time wouldn't even see the snake until they were almost over the top of them. And they're not going to endager their lives by avoiding them, like I would (and believe me it's freaking scary hitting gravel on the side of the road at 110km an hour).
> 
> So we shouldn't assume people diliberately swerve to him reptiles, because I know sweaving at the speeds to avoid them almost kills us every time, I don't think someone would do the opp to diliberate hit something. Not saying it doesn't happen but I dont' think it happens at the degree everyone states.



I agree. Even i occasionally run something over oin herping trips because i wont swerve to avoid them.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (May 3, 2011)

Agreed,the first point about how hard they are to see especially if not looking makes the most sense. Besides I have seen a Gwarder get accross a road and under a tyre so quickly anyone who could react to that would have some amazing reflexes. That said I have met some less than reptile friendly people who have said to me they would swerve to hit a bluetongue if they saw one, and I am in no doubt there are plenty of people that would feel a steering to get a snake in less than life risking conditions (Say only a half metre between a hit and miss) makes them 'good citizens'.


----------



## Fuscus (May 3, 2011)

I remember getting out to look at a BTS when the car behind, towing a caravan and with considerable risk to himself, successfully avoided running the snake over. If he had an accident avioding the animal, then the chances are that the insurance company would not have paid. I've attached pics of the snake after I removed him from the road


----------



## Maximum (Jun 5, 2011)

Heartbreaking  We all love our reptiles and I understand the benefits of studying them, but all the same, it's a tragedy that so many gorgeous animals/reptiles are killed because of us. I have heard of people occasionally actually trying to hit them which I find stunningly cruel. I could not believe that story of the baby bird!! Terrible.


----------



## Elapidae1 (Jun 13, 2011)

This was found a couple of days ago immediately after being hit. Strange time of year to be on the roads I thought


----------



## mysnakesau (Jun 13, 2011)

Poor red belly...


----------



## K3nny (Jun 13, 2011)

awwww 
not so much as reptiles but theres a few roadkill pigeons in the area
oh and the occasional dead fruitbat hanging from the telephone lines (or is it powerline? hmmm)


----------



## longqi (Jun 13, 2011)

It is surprising how simply some things change
I was doing a daily show in Cairns and an old truckie used to watch for a few days
Was waiting for a part for his truck to be delivered to garage
Never said anything except 'Only good snake is a dead one"
On his last day he came over with a few beers and actually held a carpet for a while while we yacked

3 months later he dropped by again
He had made up a simple poster saying how cool reptiles were and asking other truckies to avoid them when possible and had put these in every truck stop he went to


----------



## Cockney_Red (Jun 13, 2011)

GeckPhotographer said:


> Agreed,the first point about how hard they are to see especially if not looking makes the most sense. Besides I have seen a Gwarder get accross a road and under a tyre so quickly anyone who could react to that would have some amazing reflexes. That said I have met some less than reptile friendly people who have said to me they would swerve to hit a bluetongue if they saw one, and I am in no doubt there are plenty of people that would feel a steering to get a snake in less than life risking conditions (Say only a half metre between a hit and miss) makes them 'good citizens'.


 Plenty of Aholes about, did you hear about the couple of Pplaters, the police caught at Morisset, couple of months back, swerving onto the hard shoulder to hit the Roo's


----------



## XKiller (Jun 13, 2011)

Some recent DOR i have come accross.

Its allways a shame seeing DOR Grey snakes
s





this was also a shame i had to put this fellow of of its missary i rely like the tawny frogmouths, i dident hit it orignaly.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jun 13, 2011)

> Plenty of Aholes about, did you hear about the couple of Pplaters, the police caught at Morisset, couple of months back, swerving onto the hard shoulder to hit the Roo's



Yes I believe I did, although I heard little about them.


----------



## jedi_339 (Jun 13, 2011)

Hmmm, I'll add a few, not quite the definition of dead on a road, but close.

View attachment 205349


Dead from the tree clearing process, unfortunately run over by a bulldozer and partially buried, reasonable sized Eastern Brown too as can be seen by the end of my size 12 1/2 boot in the second photo.

View attachment 205350



View attachment 205352
'

Deceased perentie on a mining haul road in Western Australia

and one last one that's interesting, not actually DOR, but a very weak dehydrated perentie which was taken into care 100km away from site, large lacerations behind right hand shoulder blade, See if you can guess what caused it

View attachment 205358


----------



## mysnakesau (Jun 14, 2011)

This is a sad thread  What makes me mad is when I have pulled over to help an animal get off the road and an ***$%&* comes along and runs straight over the top of them. I've watched a couple of blue tongues in this situation and a poor turtle. But a decent sized python crossing the road outside my house got himself scores of attention as 6 cars pulled over to get photos and have a look. With me there on the road standing over him I wasn't letting anybody run him over. When the spectators were leaving I picked up and took him further into bushland away from the road, in the direction he was heading.


----------



## Erebos (Jun 14, 2011)

I hit that roo two days after getting my new ss ute it did die I went back to have a look later as it was out the front of work.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2011)

seems the majority of pics are lizards really


----------



## Treknotechelaps (Jul 6, 2011)

Hate any dead animal on the road unless its a fox, cat, rabbit or anything else introduced
Obviously its hard to try to avoid every single reptile, but especially hate it when dheads try purposely to run over snakes
Here's a freshly killed Bluey resulting from the ute that was driving before me


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Sep 4, 2011)

Can finally add something to this thread.

Here is some Wombat jerky we found yesterday. Smelt as good as it looked.


----------



## Wally (Sep 4, 2011)

View attachment 216445


Not quite the road but I got this poor bugger with the tractor slashing a firebreak in a paddock. I was more than a little bit devastated.


----------



## Kurama (Sep 4, 2011)

Mulga.


----------



## briiiziii (Sep 4, 2011)

i of course, hate to see our beloved reptiles dead in their own environment, dead a the hands of humans, but this is now a fact of life that we can't change! 
It is very interesting to see some of these animals, as sad as it is.

jedi_339.... what caused the lacerations on that poor perentie?


----------



## gillsy (Sep 8, 2011)

I rescued this guy off the road in a recent trip to Cairns, I was on the phone to a wildlife carer to organize for it to be dropped off. Unfortunately it died over night. 












---


----------



## vinny292 (Sep 9, 2011)

found this on our way to qld....lolView attachment 217090


----------



## Kurama (Sep 12, 2011)

Black Whip.


----------



## mysnakesau (Sep 13, 2011)

No photos but in the last 3 weeks I have found 2 dead red bellies, a bluey and 2 lacies  unfortunately didn't cross my path so I couldn't save them.


----------



## jedi_339 (Sep 13, 2011)

briiiziii said:


> jedi_339.... what caused the lacerations on that poor perentie?



Wedge tail eagle of all things, must've been a pretty intense little fight they had going on as the lacerations are incredibly deep.


Oh look I've got another, though not a herp.

from out west between Dalby and Chinchilla :lol:


----------



## Kurama (Sep 13, 2011)

mackloti.


----------



## mysnakesau (Sep 14, 2011)

jedi_339 said:


> Wedge tail eagle of all things, must've been a pretty intense little fight they had going on as the lacerations are incredibly deep.
> 
> 
> Oh look I've got another, though not a herp.
> ...



What is that? Kind of looks a pig?


----------



## DHoffmann (Sep 19, 2011)

<img src="http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=218418&amp;stc=1" attachmentid="218418" alt="" id="vbattach_218418" class="previewthumb"><br>
This poor Yellow Faced Whipsnake, out at Wattegoes Beach in Byron Bay.<br>
<br>
Also no pictures, but found a non-dead on road Coastal Carpet a few days ago that I witnessed getting run over, but appeared remarkably fine afterwards.<br>
About 2.2-2.4 meters long, nice and thick, very few scales damaged but tail was deformed (possibly by cars as well) and either had stuck eye caps or was blind. Didn't seem enormously phased by having just been run over, just a bit grumpy that someone was grabbing him(/her) from behind and dragging it off the road. Once it found the shrubbery it gladly took cover, and I didn't see it on the way back on the same road so I'm hoping it found a safer place to bask.


----------



## outbackstorm (Sep 19, 2011)

View attachment 218436

EB that I picked up off the road after it had been run over, unfortunately it died shortly after. With the warmer weather that we have been having out in the Central West of NSW lately there has been heaps of dragons, blue tongue and EBs flattened on the roads lately, it is really depressing!


----------



## jedi_339 (Sep 19, 2011)

Yeah Mysnakesau, it was a pig, we pulled over to release a magpie and happened to stop beside a few day old DOR pig


----------



## smileymertz (Sep 29, 2011)

All these found on the side of the Pacific Highway between Mt White and Somersby today. The turtles were in the middle of the road, and may or may not be ok


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 4, 2011)




----------



## sarah_m (Nov 9, 2011)

Slatey grey, Litchfield NP (near turn off to Wangi Falls)
Saw more DOR snakes on this trip but after seeing a few I didn't have the stomach to stop and check them all


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Nov 9, 2011)

Here are two i found today on the south coast. One took her last breaths just as i pulled up


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Nov 18, 2011)

This is the lacie in the second pic' a week later.


----------



## XKiller (Feb 10, 2012)

probley the worst DOR i have come accross..
yakka,





Windorah stimmie,


----------



## Sir_Hiss (Feb 10, 2012)

View attachment 237780


This rabbit was never in the head lights, maybe briefly, it literally ran under the tyre from the other side of the road.


----------



## shadowginn (Feb 10, 2012)

looks like a fruit bat


----------



## Sir_Hiss (Feb 10, 2012)

People called me sick for doing this, and some of you might too. But I enjoyed looking at it and so kept it on the bonnet for a day or two (i didn't hit this one)





And if you feel a bit off after reading this thread, as I do, here's a picture of some ducklings I had to cheer you up...


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 11, 2012)

Sir_Hiss said:


> People called me sick for doing this, and some of you might too. But I enjoyed looking at it and so kept it on the bonnet for a day or two (i didn't hit this one)
> 
> View attachment 237782
> View attachment 237783
> ...



Mr Hiss, that is down right weird, no two ways about it...

Just a suggestion though, so you can still do weird things but be useful at the same time and minimise your risk of being charged for wildlife crimes if you do something silly in front of the wrong people. When you find a road kill in reasonable condition, throw it on your windscreen like that but when you get home record where you found it (approx location, time and date you found it and species if youknow it), bung it in the freezer and when you have a dozen or so take them to the QLD museum.


----------



## PythonOwner25 (Feb 11, 2012)

here is an Eastern Small-eyed Snake i found recently roadkilled near cape tribulation a few weeks ago, it had hardly any visible injury except for a few keeled scales...poor fella ;(


----------



## Darlyn (Feb 11, 2012)

Sir_Hiss said:


> People called me sick for doing this, and some of you might too. But I enjoyed looking at it and so kept it on the bonnet for a day or two (i didn't hit this one)



Hell no that's really normal behaviour. Last time I ran over a snake, I tied it to my aerial kinda like the Aussie flag. We had fun together but eventually he rotted off.


----------



## s0041464 (Feb 12, 2012)

Nothing like a few pics to sow the seeds for tonight's nightmares.
Serioulsy, didn't know people were into this kind of thing.


----------



## gusto (Feb 12, 2012)

These all seem pretty macarbe, so i thought it would be good to loighten the mood


----------



## Nezikah (Feb 13, 2012)

Some of these photos are amazing. I hate seeing animals hit on the road. It generally is not to hard to slow down and wait or chase them off. It was only a few days ago that some idiot nearly hit me as I tried to chase a snake off the road. ********s swerved at it and killed it. 

Surely there is a place we can report behavior like this. I love taking my snakes out with us, most people start of with "Only good snake is a dead snake" but after 10 minutes with them they change their tunes.


----------



## nico77 (Feb 17, 2012)

Found this keelback in the gutter , it was in a 10kph zone :/


----------



## xterra (Feb 1, 2013)

Thought I would drag up an old thread.
Found this guy outside work this morning. Would love to keep one of these one day.View attachment 280017


----------



## BIGBANG (Feb 1, 2013)

this is the first time i have looked at a 14 page thread from start to finish. it is a real shame seeing all those dead reptiles but it happens, thing i noticed about 99% of them is how many times they must have been run over to cause those injuries. People must really hate reptiles to be running over dead snakes.


----------



## saintanger (Feb 1, 2013)

this guy jumped out in front of the skyline one night, had no way of avoiding him and its all trees on the left and oncoming traffic to the right. front number plate went flying, being a skyline i needed a new radiator, front bumper ect, poor thing got dragged under the car.


----------



## Dendrobates (Feb 1, 2013)

Coastal tai





papuensis


----------



## Dash667 (Feb 2, 2013)

Gotta love that whip snake! .. too bad he's dead


----------



## Levold (Feb 2, 2013)

Frog art. 

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Marzzy (Feb 2, 2013)

saintanger said:


> View attachment 280099
> 
> 
> this guy jumped out in front of the skyline one night, had no way of avoiding him and its all trees on the left and oncoming traffic to the right. front number plate went flying, being a skyline i needed a new radiator, front bumper ect, poor thing got dragged under the car.




No pic of the damage on the skyline ?


----------



## saintanger (Feb 2, 2013)

nah, i was more interested in finding my number plate that went flying and hit the car behind us. i might have pics on hubbys phone but not sure if he took any.


----------



## fourexes (Feb 2, 2013)

Marzzy said:


> No pic of the damage on the skyline ?



They are neither native nore rare so no interest from here. I bet the roo was in better condition than the riceburner... apart from the whole not breathing thing :lol:


----------



## mattG (Feb 5, 2013)

who takes pics of dead stuff, you're all sick!
anyway here's a few.........


----------



## smileymertz (Mar 31, 2013)

Not sure what this one is... Found near Mangrove Mountain while cycling.


----------



## MyMitchie (Mar 31, 2013)

Wow I have no idea what type of snake that is. Stunning!


----------



## BIGBANG (Mar 31, 2013)

that to me looks like a beautiful rough scale snake


----------



## jase75 (Mar 31, 2013)

Its a Stephens banded snake.

Sent from my XT925 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## smileymertz (Mar 31, 2013)

A nice tree snake near gosford

View attachment 287100
View attachment 287099
View attachment 287101


----------



## JM1982 (Mar 31, 2013)

Um....


----------



## BIGBANG (Mar 31, 2013)

...


----------



## bluewater (Mar 31, 2013)

smileymertz said:


> Not sure what this one is... Found near Mangrove Mountain while cycling.


Is there any particularly good spots for herring around mangrove mountain? My brother lives up there, looks like good territory but I don't know the area


----------



## izzys1 (Apr 1, 2013)

As a lover of all things native I do find some of these pictures disturbing, but what i find more disturbing is the fact that some of these poor animals may have lay suffering on the road for goodness knows how long. When ever possible (and safe) i always stop and check road kill If its not dead we help however we can and if its a marsupial check for a baby (even echidnas) these babies are protected in the pouch by their mothers hips and dont die from the impact but rather starve or freeze to death on the side of the road. Even if t is dead moving it off the road stops other animals from being killed while scavenging. I found the most stunning diamond python the other week with the most amazing coloring have ever seen didn't think to take a pic but did make it a impromptu lesson to my bus full of clients!


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Apr 1, 2013)

Dead on the road with another dead inside it. 



Cacophis squamulosus by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr


----------



## RoryBreaker (Jan 26, 2018)

Time to blow the dust of this old antique of a thread. Shame about the photobucket chaos sabotaging the content though, D'oh! Welcome to Flickr kids.






The coolest colour form of Spotted Black, would've been 5ft I guess. Darling Downs QLD.


----------



## SpottedPythons (Jan 26, 2018)

Found a Russel's Viper in another country... no pics though.


----------



## GBWhite (Jan 26, 2018)

RoryBreaker said:


> Time to blow the dust of this old antique of a thread. Shame about the photobucket chaos sabotaging the content though, D'oh! Welcome to Flickr kids.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You find the same colour morph around Inverell, Narrabri and Moree. Also get lookers like this live one below




Here's a DOR Brown from Emerald Qld





George.


----------



## RoryBreaker (Jan 29, 2018)

Yeah George , seen a few different colour forms Spotted Blacks over the years, brown with black dots, silver with white dots, some almost like Colletts, but I don't have any pics of those. These are from the same area, that triangle between the Condamine and Dumaresq Rivers in southern QLD.











And these girls turn up from time to time in the same area.


----------



## Foozil (Feb 1, 2018)

Nice snakes, @RoryBreaker, or at least they would have been if they weren't so mangled and dead!

Edit: Just saw some earlier comments, I'm probably going to get screamed at through my computer screen for putting the word "nice" on this thread :/

Edit #2: Wow what a thread.


----------



## Scutellatus (Feb 8, 2018)

A decent size Red Bellied Black snake.


Found in Mundoolan, Queensland.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Feb 8, 2018)

SpottedPythons said:


> Found a Russel's Viper in another country... no pics though



No pics it didn't happen


----------



## SpottedPythons (Feb 8, 2018)

Pauls_Pythons said:


> No pics it didn't happen


 Well, I might have some. It was in Taiwan, heading up the road and saw it wriggling on the road. I'll have a look.


----------

